# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung an!



## Galaxus2012 (1. August 2012)

Hi Buffedgemeinde,

Auch ich biete die Rolle der Wiederauferstehung an, und das auf dem Server Blackmoore den sicherlich einige kennen.
Falls ihr eine Rolle haben möchtet schreibt ihr mich einfach an mit einer Nachricht die Battle.net addy sowie Realm und Nick
enthalten sollte.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand für eine Rolle bei mir meldet!

Damit die Rückkehr nicht umsonst ist,hier die Vorteile


Ein Charakter wird sofort auf Stufe 80 gebracht &#8211; DING Dong!
Ein KOSTENLOSES Upgrade auf Cataclysm &#8211; unabhängig von der ursprünglichen Erweiterungsstufe eures Freundes
Ein KOSTENLOSER Realm-/Fraktionswechsel (optional) &#8211; damit ihr auch gemeinsam spielen könnt
7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit &#8211; sofort verfügbar

Ps: Biete euch auch gerne werb einen Freund an,ist dann auch auf Blackmoore und Hordeseite,falls jemand
sich angesprochen fühlen sollte einfach melden.
Taschen ist kein Problem und Gildenplatz (25) dürfte auch gegeben sein.

Gruß

Galaxus


----------



## Galaxus2012 (3. August 2012)

mittlerweile lohnt die Rolle sich wirklich nunmal das man ein kostenloses upgrade auf Cata bekommt und ab 80 ist man so oder so ruckzuck auf 85 und mit dem kommenden Erweiterungsset Mop auch auf 90


----------



## Naulabates (4. August 2012)

Gilt die Aktion für einen Charakter sofort auf 80 noch? Habe dazu nichts auf der Blizzard Seite gesehen.

Mein Account ist am 07.06. abgelaufen, gespielt hab ich allerdings schon ein paar Monate nicht wirklich.


----------



## Galaxus2012 (4. August 2012)

07.06 dieses jahres??


----------



## Naulabates (4. August 2012)

jep


----------



## Galaxus2012 (4. August 2012)

An wen kann die Rolle der Auferstehung verschickt werden?
Um die Rolle der Auferstehung bei einem Freund benutzen zu können, muss dieser über eine Lizenz der Vollversion von World of Warcraft verfügen. Der entsprechende Account muss spätestens am 4. März 2012 inaktiv geworden sein.


----------



## Galaxus2012 (6. August 2012)

> Hi Buffedgemeinde,
> 
> Auch ich biete die Rolle der Wiederauferstehung an, und das auf dem Server Blackmoore den sicherlich einige kennen.
> Falls ihr eine Rolle haben möchtet schreibt ihr mich einfach an mit einer Nachricht die Battle.net addy sowie Realm und Nick
> ...



immer noch aktuell,hoffe auf Anfragen für die Rolle bzw. Werb ein Freund


----------



## budhi2281 (29. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gern mal wieder spielen und dann mit der rolle auch endlich weg von meinem alten server.
ich spiele auf hordenseite.

bitte sag mir bescheid wie ich dir meine battle.net nicknames oder was sende bzw. du mir die rdw senden kannst.
und wenn du mir jetzt ne pn von hier aus sendest, landet die dann in dem e-mail postfach, mit dem ich mich hier
angemeldet habe? oder in nem buffed.de netzwerk postfach? puh! das war eben schon wieder so stressig, darum frage ich diesbezüglich einfach mal 

hoffentlich klappt das mit der rdw. bin seit dezember 2011 ca. nicht mehr aktiv am wow zocken gewesen und habe wieder bock
drauf, also würde ich während der "wiederauferstehungszeit" auf jeden fall meinen account reaktivieren:
denn dann wäre ich auch nicht mehr auf so einem fiesen geisterserver, da kriegt man ja depris auf dauer als mehr oder weniger gelegenheitsspieler.

ich werde nun öfter mal hier reinschauen in diesen thread, also täglich, freue mich schon auf diese bunte welt,
da fällt es mir ein!einen monat vor  sw:tor beginn war ich ca. weg, das hatte ich probiert und wegen mieser performance
...never again, naja freue mich von dir zu hören,

bis dann


----------

